# Connectors



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there. I am looking for the connectors for the little black motors we have been using instead of the wiper and deer motors. They are more like computer connectors, but I cant seem to find them and really need them for my project since I dont know any other way to operate that motor. SOOO does anyone know where I can buy them?? THANKS SOOO MUCH!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Turtle! 
Here's one source for the type of connector that I use to clip into the vent motor. You will have to cut the wires in the center to separate the two ends, then carefully cut each paired set of wires. You may also have to trim the outside edge shoulders off the connectors to get a tight fit into the motor receptacle....this gives you 22 motor connectors! 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5184

You may be able to find this item locally at a computer supply store, too....


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you talking about the AC vent gear motor? If so, I've found that the .110 inch female disconnects work well. I usually cut down the plastic around the lugs on the motor to make things a little easier (carefully - don't cut the lugs!)


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Are you talking about this motor?



As far as I know, no one has found the connectors this motor uses. Most people have been snipping the plastic from around the power leads and soldering their wires directly to the leads.

DaveInTheGrave came up with a way you can make a connector from the motherboard power connector of an ATX PC power supply like this:










You take a Dremel (or other rotary cutting tool) with a cutting disc and carefully slice off the end of the power connector. You then take a grinding wheel, or even just a file and shape the piece you sliced off until it fits the motor.

I've used this method to connect the power to my Tombstone Peeper below:

Halloween :: May17012.flv video by mydawnie - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid345.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid345.photobucket.com/albums/p390/mydawnie/Halloween/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@p390/mydawnie/Halloween/May17012


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I did what Jaybo said...I just soldered my wires directly to the motor. Works great. Toss out those gold tabs and enlarge the opening on the casing for the wires to make it easier.

Dave...do you have a how to on using the motherboard power connector?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I also did exactly as the above two did, it is very fast and easy to do.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I use connectors from an old computer power supply. I used a box cutter to cut off two connectors and used a dremel to trim it to fit the motor.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I make up a connector using a 2 position molex connector (Jameco #234798) and add the pins (Jameco #462969) to the wire. Here's the link to the connector page -

http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&productId=234798&catalogId=10001&freeText=234798&app.products.maxperpage=15&storeId=10001&search_type=jamecoall&ddkey=http:StoreCatalogDrillDownView

Works like a charm!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

halstaff said:


> I make up a connector using a 2 position molex connector (Jameco #234798) and add the pins (Jameco #462969) to the wire. Here's the link to the connector page -
> 
> http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&productId=234798&catalogId=10001&freeText=234798&app.products.maxperpage=15&storeId=10001&search_type=jamecoall&ddkey=http:StoreCatalogDrillDownView
> 
> Works like a charm!


Those are for .1 inch (2.54mm) pitch connectors which is really a tight stretch since the motor blade pins are at least .2 inch pitch center to center. The pins on the motor connector are identical to .110 series (Hitachi autmotive) connectors, but this one is not the same. I have a few of the actual connectors with the plastic key that were manufactured by Packard Electric Division of General Motors back befor they split off and bacame Delphi. We have 4 Delphi plants nearby and I know several engineers but they told me those connectors are no longer made.

I found a much easier/cheaper solution though. I use a pair of HO scale brass or nickel model train rail connectors/joiners and some heat shrink tubing.
I just solder wires on to the ends, cover them with heat shrink and slide them on.
They fit nice and tight and are just the right size....oh....and they are dirt cheap at most any store that sells train sets.










I guess those wre also used as HVAC DEFROST DOOR or PANEL/FLOOR DOOR ACTUATORs in several Chrysler (Dodge Ram Trucks) around 2005 or 2006. You'd have to dig behind a dash board in order to get at them...but you'd have 2 motors and two matching connectors.


----------

